

Google Analytics for GitHub - digitalnalogika
https://github.com/igrigorik/ga-beacon

======
felipesabino
I think github just solved this [https://github.com/blog/1672-introducing-
github-traffic-anal...](https://github.com/blog/1672-introducing-github-
traffic-analytics)

------
ksec
Doesn't GitHub has Gauges? Surely Github should work on this idea? If not
improving Gagues since i really wish there is a decent competitor to Google
Analytics.

------
stock_toaster
Good to know.

 _adds ga-beacon.appspot.com to hosts file blackhole config_

~~~
mataug
I doubt adding ga-beacon.appspot.com to hosts file would help ! I probably
would redeploy the app in my own appspot and embed the image from there.

~~~
stock_toaster
Yeah. I suppose that is entirely possible. This should reduce _some_ drive by
slowdowns though.

